# Federal Influenced Console



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I've really had my nose to the grind stone lately and to be honest haven't had the opportunity to do much enjoyable woodworking lately - it's been all monotonous commercial crap that I truly don't even know how I got sucked into. 

So anyway I recently started sneaking a bit of time here and there on one of my last commissions for (probably) the next few years and it's been quite enjoyable. I've only been able to spend a couple hrs on it so far and it still has a long ways to go. 

It's a Federal influenced console table with Holly stringing and a fleur de lis inlay. I'll update as it progresses.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Got my attention! Looking forward to following along.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm in! I really want to see how you did the inlay in those long thin pieces.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

johnnie52 said:


> I'm in! I really want to see how you did the inlay in those long thin pieces.


The tools I used are shown in the second picture-

A stringing gauge (like 3 small cross cut teeth) that I made, a hooked chisel of the same width that I also made and a stringing thicknesser (saw plate scraper in a jig)... that I also made.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Looking good so far. 








 





 
.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow some day maybe I'll have the patience for something like that.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks very nice. I also will be following!!!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks great! I'll be watching.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow. Awesome..... do you have a build thread or plans on how to build the tools?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MasterSplinter said:


> Wow. Awesome..... do you have a build thread or plans on how to build the tools?


I don't, unfortunately. I thought I did but I was remembering this thread where John showed pictures of his - a different design than mine.

I will try to put something together with closeup pictures of the tools.


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2012)

Wow! Looking great! I'll be looking forward to seeing more build pics, as well as it finished!


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful man! I love it, I'll be following this for sure!


----------



## Wizard1500 (Jul 12, 2009)

That is just totally amazing....truly beautiful work.....


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Awesome work as always...


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

firemedic said:


> I don't, unfortunately. I thought I did but I was remembering this thread where John showed pictures of his - a different design than mine.
> 
> I will try to put something together with closeup pictures of the tools.


 
That would be great. I really want to try string inlay.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

Nice work, looks very good. I'm a fan of the Federal period.

I'm currently doing a staircase with Federal influences.


----------



## 3fingers (Dec 7, 2011)

nice love the dovetail detail on the newell post


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I wish you had more time for projects because you do great work. Almost a shame that you have to split your time so many different ways. Beautiful inlays.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Inspiring!!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Almost done...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Nicely Done! :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks -


ps. No pocket screws or biscuits - oh my goodness it might fall apart!!! :laughing:


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

Jean - you are a true testament to what a determined man can pull off using a Kreg Jig and Biscuit Joiner.

:tt2:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ctwiggs1 said:


> Jean - you are a true testament to what a determined man can pull off using a Kreg Jig and Biscuit Joiner.
> 
> :tt2:


hahaha - uh huh. 


I might just lose your saws on tue way to the post. :tt2:


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Beautiful job. Amazing.


----------



## tonyuno (Jan 5, 2013)

Really nice. To really do it justice try moving it to a neutral area for photos , the clutter detracts from a superb job.


----------



## Old Skhool (Oct 31, 2009)

Only accolades coming from this corner. Really,really nice :thumbsup: A question if I might, was this entire project done with hand tools?

And a question for all, especially those from Socal: Anyone have a source for Holly? Thanks. I've been inspired to broaden my skills.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

tonycan said:


> Really nice. To really do it justice try moving it to a neutral area for photos , the clutter detracts from a superb job.


:laughing: thanks - you obviously haven't seen my shop!... 8k sqft of "clutter"!!!




Old Skhool said:


> Only accolades coming from this corner. Really,really nice :thumbsup: A question if I might, was this entire project done with hand tools?
> 
> And a question for all, especially those from Socal: Anyone have a source for Holly? Thanks. I've been inspired to broaden my skills.


Yes all hand tools - except the stringing, I used my table saw to slice the 2" wide slices of stringing off of the board. Otherwise, hand tools.

Dry white holly is becoming increasingly difficult to find - luckily a little goes a long way. Try www.woodbarter.com that's how I found what I have. I actually need to send some wood back at that guy.


----------



## Mark G (Dec 26, 2011)

Next time I'm in Louisiana I'm going to crash your workshop uninvited! Just to have a close look around.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Mark G said:


> Next time I'm in Louisiana I'm going to crash your workshop uninvited! Just to have a close look around.


Lol, well ya better hurry. I'm closing up at the end of Jan! My brother is getting all of my power tools and I'm moving all of my hand tools to LSU where I will be working now. 

I'm semi-retired :smile: going to spend the rest of my years working on historic structures, furniture, research, teaching and writing. LSU and my wife got their way, I'm now an employee of the university meaning no more late nights in the shop.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

That inlay looks great! That's on my list of things to learn how to do, but it'll be a while yet...


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful piece Jean! By "semi-retired" you mean you will be going from having 3 jobs to just 2?!?!?! Slacker...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

captainawesome said:


> Beautiful piece Jean! By "semi-retired" you mean you will be going from having 3 jobs to just 2?!?!?! Slacker...


Hahaha - yep! Now just 1-1/2 full-time jobs!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

How did you put the molding on the edge of the top? In those corner curves?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

MasterSplinter said:


> How did you put the molding on the edge of the top? In those corner curves?


I didn't think to take pictures as I was rushing but its simple. A rabbet on the edge then a round plane. The corners with a gouge with the matching sweep and a LOT of sanding.

Oh and I scored the inner edge of the corners with a cutting compass (compass with a knife edge on one side) so that the edge where it begins to roll down wouldn't tear out too bad. I cut the rounds into the corners with a fret saw because I've misplaced my coping saw somewhere.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Jean, beautiful work as always. Congrats on the new job as well. Please do continue to stop in and show us mortals what you're working on. 


Scott


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful! Wish I had your skills!


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

firemedic said:


> I didn't think to take pictures as I was rushing but its simple. A rabbet on the edge then a round plane. The corners with a gouge with the matching sweep and a LOT of sanding.
> 
> Oh and I scored the inner edge of the corners with a cutting compass (compass with a knife edge on one side) so that the edge where it begins to roll down wouldn't tear out too bad. I cut the rounds into the corners with a fret saw because I've misplaced my coping saw somewhere.


Wow. Very cool.alot of work.


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Beautiful work on the table. I'm always amazed at how fast you work!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Sorry I missed out on this thread when it was current activity. The table is very impressive. Excellent job on the inlays :thumbsup:

Congratulations on the job, too. Are you still serving as fireman/medic or are you only working for the LSU historic museum now? And wow, you're giving up your home shop and power tools? I admire your dedication to traditional woodworking techniques. But I can honestly say that I am not jealous.

If I were to give up my power tools I'd be completely dead in the water. My hand tool skills are lacking to a crippling degree :laughing: You obviously don't have that problem. That's the difference between your true craftsmanship and, well, me.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> Sorry I missed out on this thread when it was current activity. The table is very impressive. Excellent job on the inlays :thumbsup:
> 
> Congratulations on the job, too. Are you still serving as fireman/medic or are you only working for the LSU historic museum now? And wow, you're giving up your home shop and power tools? I admire your dedication to traditional woodworking techniques. But I can honestly say that I am not jealous.
> 
> If I were to give up my power tools I'd be completely dead in the water. My hand tool skills are lacking to a crippling degree :laughing: You obviously don't have that problem. That's the difference between your true craftsmanship and, well, me.



Thanks, I am still a full-time fire/medic, just dropping the shop to spend more time at LSU and with family. 

It's actually not my home shop but a building I have been leasing on the other side of town. We are in the market for a new house with land - something in the 10-15 acre range - so when we manage to pull the trigger on that I will build a new shop there. I still will not have power tools though as a way to fight the temptation to do ANYTHING contemporary or with plywood EVER EVER again.


----------

